# Chunking a 10" slab



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats, that rebar just made this more of a pain.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

griz said:


> Reading back on this whole thread.....
> 
> It would have been WAY cheaper & QUICKER to have the saw guys remove the cutout.....
> 
> ...


It was on the SOW but it wasn't a bid job as it wasn't big enough. Their prices are very good but they had to come a few days early to avoid a noreaster and my headers weren't delivered yet. Getting them back with the gear on another day added a couple hundred to the total price. I'm not opposed to having them do it but I'll let me helper break it up if I can save a few hundred.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Do people actually pour walls without rebar?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

EthanB said:


> Do people actually pour walls without rebar?


Not in my world....

after you set forms it's a wonder there is any room left for concrete after all the steel....:laughing:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

All this talk of jackhammers is bringing back memories....


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah Shane wheres the pics of the giant staircase?


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> Yeah Shane wheres the pics of the giant staircase?


Blocked from memory.:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

EthanB said:


> Do people actually pour walls without rebar?


My bad - it didn't register that this was a house foundation wall even though you made it clear. Either way, the easiest way is still the same.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

If it really laying flat, or close to flat, borrow a floor saw, and score it, trying to cut through any rebars, insert wedges, break repeat as nesscessary. Hoist out hole with Lewis pins& chain hoist or use exspansion bolts and chain...

Most times its cheaper for underequiped General C to have the saw men make at least two extra cuts, dividing the knockout into 4 smaller pieces..... Occasionally if the rebars are just centered, the extra cuts don't have to penetrate the cut out.

Rereading the OP, Take a 14" wet diamond Demo saw and cut from both sides at the same location a vertical and horizontal cut( Quarter the knockout) insert wedges, break into 4 pcs. call landscaper. if he can pick up a 3 ft by 4.5 ft by 10inch chucks of concrete ~1600lbs
Walk out basement, why not a large track skidder to drag it out and away?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Fouthgeneration said:


> If it really laying flat, or close to flat, borrow a floor saw, and score it, trying to cut through any rebars, insert wedges, break repeat as nesscessary. Hoist out hole with Lewis pins& chain hoist or use exspansion bolts and chain...
> 
> Most times its cheaper for* underequiped General C* to have the saw men make at least two extra cuts, dividing the knockout into 4 smaller pieces..... Occasionally if the rebars are just centered, the extra cuts don't have to penetrate the cut out.


Dem be fightin words....


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dan_Watson said:


> Dem be fightin words....


Rather than think of myself as an underequipped General C, I like to think of myself as an adequately equipped remodeler.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have used Dexpan before, I think the smallest amount is $100, works real well but you will not know until the next day. I think it would be quicker cheaper to use a Brute.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

That is the beauty of rentals, the world is availiable for use.

Go from under equiped to latest and greatest gizmos as needed...

The next remodel will have one more item on the check list"mob/demob concrete waste/cutout(s) handler...Rent delivery,fuel, insurance and pickup...+O&P".


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> I have used Dexpan before, I think the smallest amount is $100, works real well but you will not know until the next day. I think it would be quicker cheaper to use a Brute.


Dexpan is great until you add up the time spent drilling holes and the time spent waiting.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Great option where explosives aren't usable....


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Dexpan is great until you add up the time spent drilling holes and the time spent waiting.


Exactly, it has to be a real difficult situation before you would use it. But it works real well when used, "holy crap" well


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Bla bla bla. The 80lb. electric breaker will have that in pieces in less than an hour. 
Have a sawsall near by with a Lennox (only sawsall blade you should ever buy IMHO) metal blade.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CJKarl said:


> Bla bla bla. The 80lb. electric breaker will have that in pieces in less than an hour.
> Have a sawsall near by with a Lennox (only sawsall blade you should ever buy IMHO) metal blade.


Where do you get an 80lb electric breaker? Beside the checkered paint?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry, that last comment went right over my head.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CJKarl said:


> Sorry, that last comment went right over my head.


I didn't think 80lb electric hammers existed.

Checkered paint doesn't exist. It's like a skyhook, or a bucket of muckets. 

Therefor that tool would be located beside all the other devices that don't exist.

Like the brick stretcher, wire stretcher and board stretcher.


----------

